

"Everything In Its Right Place" == Radiohead's musings on the difficulties of design? - udfalkso

Everything, everything, everything, everything..
In its right place
In its right place
In its right place
Right place<p>Yesterday I woke up sucking a lemon
Yesterday I woke up sucking a lemon
Yesterday I woke up sucking a lemon
Yesterday I woke up sucking a lemon<p>Everything, everything, everything..
In its right place
In its right place
Right place<p>There are two colours in my head
There are two colours in my head
What is that you tried to say?
What was that you tried to say?
Tried to say.. tried to say..
Tried to say.. tried to say..<p>Everything in its right place<p>:)  It was the two colours in my head part that really did it for me.
======
rms
"This song is about putting everything in your box so it all fits nice." -Thom
Yorke

